# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αναπηρία - Εμφάνιση - Βλέματα & Σχόλια

## ARP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι Αμεα. Φαίνεται στην εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση. Στην καθημερινότητά μου με πνίγουν πολύ τα βλέμματα των άλλων. Κυρίως των μικρών παιδιών. Παρ' όλο που είναι αθώα και τους τραβάει την προσοχή το κάτι διαφορετικό χωρίς προδιάθεση κακίας, εμένα με πληγώνουν πολύ. Τα επίμονα βλέματα τους ή και κάποια σχόλια τύπου "Μαμά, κοίτα πως είναι". Με πληγώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο όταν δίπλα μου εκείνη την στιγμή είναι κάποιος φίλος, συγγενής κλπ. Εχει τύχει να είμαι ραντεβού με γυναίκα και να συμβεί. Ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. Οταν συμβαίνει, θέλω να επιστρέψω σπίτι να κλειστώ. Κι αν πάω στον προορισμό για τον οποίο βγήκα έξω απ' το σπίτι, δεν θα απολαύσω την βόλτα. Απευθύνομαι σε όλους μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν, είτε Αμεα ή όχι. Πως να σταματήσω να με πληγώνουν τα βλέμματα των παιδιών; Πως να μην χάνω την διάθεση μου; Τι να λέω, τι να σκέφτομαι, πως να αντιδρώ; Ναι πρέπει να με αποδεχτώ, αλλά πως, με τι μεθόδους και τι τεχνικές; τι πρέπει να κάνω την ώρα που συμβαίνει αυτό; Με τι τεχνικές, με τι τρόπους πρακτικά;



(Υ. Γ. Οι όποιες ερωτικές σχέσεις κι αν είχα, ήταν πάντα της μιας φοράς. Αμέσως μετά πάντα φεύγουν, απομακρύνονται)

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## elis

Κι εγω ειμαι ζομπι λογω σχιζο τι να κανω να πεσω να πεθανω να πανε να γαμηθουν τοσο απλα

----------


## pavlosla

παλια που ειχα ψωριαση, ετρωγα πολυ κοροειδεμα για την εμφανιση μου, αλλα τους εγραφα στα @α@αρια μου, γενικος κυκλοφορουσα με κοντα, και φυσικα πηγαινα θαλασα , και το μισο μου σωμα ηταν ενα λεπι.....

----------


## elis

Στα παπαρια σου ολα δεν αξιζει κανεισ τουσ γνωρισα ολουσ εγω

----------


## freskonero

εν μερη σε κατανοω. ομως τη ζωη τη ζεις για σενα, οχι για τους αλλους. για τον αλλον εισαι ενα δευτερολεπτο. οι ερωτικες σχεσεις μπορει να ειναι δυσκολες λιγο παραπανω, αλλα ειναι δυσκολες ουτως η αλλως. ο ανθρωπος απτη φυση του κοιταει πρωτα το επιπολαιο και το περιτυλιγμα. και στην ελλαδα εχουμε πολλα κολληματα οχι απλα με την αναπηρια, με καθε τι διαφορετικο. εμενα οι αναπηριες μου δεν φαινονται με το ματι. εκτος αν ειναι βιωνικο...επισης, ειμαι στειρα και οι αντρες φιλοι μου το θεωρουν τρομακτικο και ο,τι πως θα κανεις σχεση εσυ??!! μαθε να μην δινεις σημασια, προσπαθησε το. δεν ξερουμε ρε συ ποσο εχουμε πανω στη γη. μην το ζοριζουμε τοσο πολυ αυτο που μας εμεινε. αν θεωρεις πως θα βοηθουσε πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχιατρο να το συζητησεις.

----------


## Sonia

Γιατί σε πληγώνει πιο πολύ όταν δίπλα σου είναι φίλος ή συγγενής; Αισθάνεσαι ότι τους ντροπιάζεις ή κάτι άλλο; Εξήγησέ το αν θες. Βασικά μήπως αυτήν την στιγμή έχεις πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο ή είσαι πιεσμένος και κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι την βλακεία του καθενός και την παίρνεις κατάκαρδα; Το καλύτερο είναι να αδιαφορείς, αλλά αν προσωρινά σε κάνει να αισθανθείς καλύτερα, κάνε κι εσύ κανένα σχόλιο για απάντηση και θα δεις πως το βουλώνουν μετά. Γενικά με το να ασχολείσαι τα νεύρα σου χαλάς, αλλά καμια φορά χρειάζεται να βάζεις τους άλλους στην θέση τους.

----------


## elis

Κι εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια στα φρυδια σου ολα

----------


## ARP

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Οταν ειμαι με αλλους νιωθω οτι τους ντροπιαζω, οτι πεφτει η αξια μου γι αυτους. Οταν ειμαι ραντεβου ειναι οτι χειροτερο. Νιωθω οτι το αλλο ατομο θα σκεφτεται "Τι γυρευω εγω με αυτον εδω που τον κοιτανε; Υπαρχουν τοσοι ωραιοι γιατι να εμφανιζομαι και να χανω τον χρονο μου με αυτον;" , και θελω να εξαφανιστω τοτε. Δεν μπορω να ανταπαντησω και να μιλησω αποτομα στα παιδια που με κοιτουν γιατι δεν εχουν κακια μεσα τους. Λετε να αγνοω, να αδιαφορω, αλλα δεν ξερω πως, δεν ξερω τον τροπο, την εξασκηση. Οσα θετικα κι αν εχω, παντα στο μυαλο μου υπερισχυει οτι δεν μετραω για την κοινωνια επειδη η εμφανιση μου ειναι κατω του μετριου

----------


## iamverysad

Φίλε, δες τι σεξουαλικά διεστραμμένοι, παρανοϊκοί, κακοποιοί κυκλοφορούν γύρω σου και πάρε κουράγιο που δεν είσαι σαν αυτούς. Εγώ πολλές φορές αυτό σκέφτομαι και παίρνω κουράγιο.

----------


## ChrisaS

Καλησπέρα. Καταρχάς πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι ότι εισαι ιδιος με όλους τους ανθρώπους ,κανενας δεν ειναι διαφορετικός. Εισαι Ανθρωπος. Μη δίνεις βάση στα μικρά παιδιά. Εκείνα δεν έχουν την νόηση να καταλάβουν καποια πραγματα ,συνήθως είναι αυθόρμητα και μιλάνε πριν σκεφτούν .
Εσυ να είσαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου , ΖΕΙΣ και μπορείς να βγεις εξω , μπορεις να ερωτευτείς, μπορεις να εχεις φίλους μπορείς να βρεις μια κοπέλα , ολα ειναι στο χερι σου , τιποτα δεν σε κρατάει πισω επειδη εισαι ΑμεΑ,εμείς επιλέγουμε πως θα μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Για να μην γινομαι κουραστική θελω να σου πω ότι καθε φορα που αισθάνεσαι ότι θα σε κρίνουν γιαυτο που εισαι , να σηκώνεις το κεφαλι να λες εγω ΑΥΤΟΣ ειμαι και αυτος θα ΕΙΜΑΙ ,ετσι γεννήθηκα και νιώθω και ειμαι καλα .Αγνόησε κάθε είδους αρνητικού σχολίου. Να σου πω κατι στη τελική; Οι άνθρωποι εξω ειναι πολυ κάφροι , θα σε κρίνουν και θα σε σχολιάσουν είτε κανεις κατι καλο είτε κάνεις κάτι κακο.Να αγαπας τον εαυτό σου γιαυτο που εισαι γιατι we only live once. Είσαι άξιος γιατί δεν το βαζεις κατω και να ξερεις εισαι αποδεκτός στη κοινωνία ,γιατί δεν εισαι κανένας εγκληματίας δεν εχεις στοιχεία παραβατικότητας για να πω "ενταξει οκ διαφέρεις απο το σύνολο της κοινωνίας " είσαι ενας κανονικός άνθρωπος . Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάς σε όποιον λεει κατι αρνητικο η σιωπή είναι η καλυτερη απάντηση ,γιατί εσυ ξέρεις τι εχεις καταφέρει στη ζωη σου ,αυτο να σκέφτεσαι .

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Να σου πω να μην δινεις σημασια ... ειναι ουτοπικο και αστειο.
Το βλεμμα ειναι ενα πιστολι (με μια σφαιρα που δεν φαινεται).

Αυτο που ισως ειναι μια καλη τεχνικη παρακαμψης ...
ειναι να χαμογελας εκεινη την στιγμη. Οχι να χαχανιζεις.
Να χαμογελας. Και ασε τους αλλους να απορουν.
Χαμογελο χωρις ειρωνιες η υστεριες. Απλα, χαμογελο.

----------


## Erin

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι Αμεα. Φαίνεται στην εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση. Στην καθημερινότητά μου με πνίγουν πολύ τα βλέμματα των άλλων. Κυρίως των μικρών παιδιών. Παρ' όλο που είναι αθώα και τους τραβάει την προσοχή το κάτι διαφορετικό χωρίς προδιάθεση κακίας, εμένα με πληγώνουν πολύ. Τα επίμονα βλέματα τους ή και κάποια σχόλια τύπου "Μαμά, κοίτα πως είναι". Με πληγώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο όταν δίπλα μου εκείνη την στιγμή είναι κάποιος φίλος, συγγενής κλπ. Εχει τύχει να είμαι ραντεβού με γυναίκα και να συμβεί. Ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. Οταν συμβαίνει, θέλω να επιστρέψω σπίτι να κλειστώ. Κι αν πάω στον προορισμό για τον οποίο βγήκα έξω απ' το σπίτι, δεν θα απολαύσω την βόλτα. Απευθύνομαι σε όλους μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν, είτε Αμεα ή όχι. Πως να σταματήσω να με πληγώνουν τα βλέμματα των παιδιών; Πως να μην χάνω την διάθεση μου; Τι να λέω, τι να σκέφτομαι, πως να αντιδρώ; Ναι πρέπει να με αποδεχτώ, αλλά πως, με τι μεθόδους και τι τεχνικές; τι πρέπει να κάνω την ώρα που συμβαίνει αυτό; Με τι τεχνικές, με τι τρόπους πρακτικά;
> 
> 
> 
> (Υ. Γ. Οι όποιες ερωτικές σχέσεις κι αν είχα, ήταν πάντα της μιας φοράς. Αμέσως μετά πάντα φεύγουν, απομακρύνονται)
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Μίλα τους. Κάθε φορά που σε κοιτάνε, να τους λες "θέλετε κάτι;" και αν σε ρωτήσουν για το πρόβλημα σου γιατί έτσι γιατί αλλιώς πες τους "για να ρωτάνε οι περίεργοι".

Αν έχεις το κουράγιο και την διάθεση να τους εξηγήσεις ευγενικά τι είναι και τα λοιπά, ίσως τους βοηθήσεις κιόλας να αποδεχτούν ΌΛΟΥΣ τους ΑΝΘΡΏΠΟΥΣ χωρίς να τους κοιτάζουν σαν να είναι εξωγήινοι, αλλιώς δοκίμασε το παραπάνω.
Και τα δύο πιστεύω ότι θα λειτουργήσουν.

----------

